# Twin turbo DATSUN Z engine ?!?!?



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

Anyone ever hear of someone twin turboing a old L series engine ? If not does anyone know if it's even possible ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

Blackbob said:


> *Anyone ever hear of someone twin turboing a old L series engine ? If not does anyone know if it's even possible ? *


I don't know of anyone who has done it, but it would be similar to a Skyline arrangement. Personally, I think you would get better results with one larger single turbo.


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

*I know*

I know I'd get a better result with one BIG turbo,I was just curious


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

I drove a sick japanese 280 with BIG twins on it. Not much of anything below 6700. From there to 8500 it was crazy. The car belongs to a member of Mid Night, the crazy club that does 200 mph on tokyo freeways.

I know that Electramotive tried it in the early '80's but soon switched to a single. Main reasons were, ease of maintenance, less pumbing leaks, and getting a better match between the turbo and engine.

I have driven a T-04 single L28 that has run 11's in the quarter and on the street it spins the tires in 4th gear. It was a lot of fun.

Just for my opinion, I am converting my Skyline GT-R to a T-04 single turbo. Less weight, less plumbing and better response once I convert it to a ball bearing center section.


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

*Hey*

You think I can get one of those T-04's on my L28 ? I figure I can since your friend has one ,but is it expensive ? And do I have to upgrade any internals or anything ? The owner before me pretty much dogged the car so there's probably some internal stuff needed done. I know I'mma need turbo timmer's boost controler's,intercoolers,etc. But what else after that ?


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

You can get a turbonetics single ball bearing turbo for about $1200. Innovative Turbo Systems offers a ball bearing turbo, but I haven't priced one yet. HKS (Garrett) is coming out with some big ball bearing units shortly. They already have lots of small and medium stuff on the market. Should be around $2500-3000.

Keep in mind that this is just for the turbocharer itself. It is not for a complete bolt on kit. I don't know of anyone that currently makes a kit.

If you want to just run the stock engine, then keep the boost low and keep it under 400 horsepower and it should be alright with the normal BPU stuff.

If you want more than that, you should remove the engine and fully build it. Forged pistons, rods, prepped crank, port and polish the head, bigger cam etc.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

check out this Zcar at our shop http://www.public.asu.edu/~ramirez0/Curtis's_Z/

not done yet but when it is...it should put down some sick power


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

cmon link work...
http://www.public.asu.edu/~ramirez0/Curtis's_Z/


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

*Don't matter now*

i sold my ride a while ago...sadly....


----------



## kleensleeper (Jul 28, 2002)

This datsun has the skyline twin turbo engine swap.This pic was taken in the rain that's why the quality sucks.


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey,

Well sadly I had to sell my z not to long ago for personal reasons. But anyway I wanna let you guys know I'm still thinking of doing such a project though. But the problem now is finding a good Z. I wanna find one with a stick tranny because it's just I donno more fun to drive to me then anything and cheaper to maintain. But I belong to a american car car club. There are a few members with japanese ars and all. But they belong to clubs that loop out of this club.They want me to do a turbo or twin turbo domestic. I just want a car that I will have fun with. Then again I don't know many Z's that can rock in park from the torque of the motor or sounds as sexy,you know ? But hey I'm willing to sacrafice for some hard core fun and power. But anyway you guys lemmie know and I'll respound.

~Blackbob~


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

What year Z is that? Is it a 300ZX or something like a 280ZX?


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

I belive its a late 70's model 240or 260

~Blackbob~


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I like the idea of using the RB26DETT better than the old L series! It would be so much fun to pop the hood on that and have everyone wonder just what the heck it is!


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

Yeah I agree but you pay the cost to be the boss of the road these days. And belive me doing a swap like that definitely would cost...ALOT !

~Blackbob~


----------



## kleensleeper (Jul 28, 2002)

I think he only paid about $3500.00us for the engine.


----------



## kleensleeper (Jul 28, 2002)

Blackbob said:


> *Yeah I agree but you pay the cost to be the boss of the road these days. And belive me doing a swap like that definitely would cost...ALOT !
> 
> ~Blackbob~ *


 The swap cost less than you think.


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

Well 3500.00 is not bad really. In fact it cost just as must to completely swpa and rebuild a 350 SMB into a V6 camaro or bird. So yeah I guess he came out on top engine wise. But that doesn't include all the man hours and other stuff invovled.

~Blackbob~


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

$3500 for an Twin Turbo RB series.. whoaa....
no way... maybe ... if you are lucky you can get an RB20DET from an Skyline GTS-T (single turbo) for about $4,500 and damn its a bitch putting it in.... ohhh man....

I dunno.... does look sweet.. prob runs like an angel... but damn... the time, money and work.... i just dont know


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I heard a guy around here (Tallahassee) built up a twin turbo Datsun Z.............and I heard it was gorgeous. Have yet to see it though


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

Wait till you see the baby me and my bo and buildin heh heh righth ere in orlando !

~Blackbob~


----------

